# Best Salmon Dip Ever - Super Easy



## jswainston (May 27, 2010)

Really all you need is

1 8-10 ounce Smoked Salmon chunk.  I like king salmon, but most anything works.  You can even use fish that hasn't firmed up the way you wanted.

1 8 once tub of Philly Cream Cheese.

1-5 tsp's of Tony Chacheres Original Creole seasoning,  Start slow and and as you taste.  Find what is good for you.

Great stuff. Not much too it and it always goes over great at parties.


----------



## rdknb (May 27, 2010)

that sounds good I will have to try it


----------



## cheech (May 28, 2010)

A little bit of Frank's Hot Sauce goes a long way too.


----------

